# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Verdraaiing zaadleider

## tomie

toen ik vanochtend wakker werd had ik pijn aan de zaadleider van mijn linkerbal ik ben gewoon naar school gegaan en ik heb gewoon mijn examens gemaakt toen ik thuis kwam was de pijn niet weg maar terwijl ik dit bericht zit te tikken is het wel over aan het gaan op internet las ik dat het misschien een verdaaide zaadleider kan zijn en dat je teelbal daardoor kan afsterven ik schrok hier erg van de pijn is nu wel minder dan eerst maar ik ben toch bang dat er iets mis is daarom vraag ik om jullie mening

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tomie,

Ik kan niet met zekerheid zeggen wat het is natuurlijk, maar ik zou je adviseren om snel naar een arts te gaan, misschien is het niet ernstig, maar het kán wel ernstig zijn!

Heb zelf iemand meegemaakt dat toen hij klein was hij heel lang heeft rondgelopen met pijn in een van zijn ballen, hij durfde niets te zeggen tegen zijn ouders, uiteindelijk is hij door de grond gegaan van de pijn, en nu leeft hij dus met 1 bal minder..

Dus laat het zo snel mogelijk nakijken! Beter een keertje extra naar de huisarts dan helemaal niet en uiteindelijk een bal kwijtraken.
Overigens heeft een huisarts dagelijks met dit soort dingen te maken, dus schamen hoef je je iig niet voor de huisarts  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Onassa

Ik sluit me helemaal bij Syl aan.
Gewoon de huisarst bellen, je verhaal voorleggen en als hij/zij het nodig acht zal je beter even langs kunnen gaan.
Zeker met zoiets, beter voorkomen dan genezen!
Sterkte en good luck,

Groetjes Diane

----------


## tomie

de pijn is nu wel weg ik voel het alleen als ik het aanraak en dan op 1 plek ik kijk het nog ff aan bedankt voor jullie reacties

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tomie,

Zou er niet te lang mee wachten hoor! Dat het pijn doet op 1 plek wanneer je het aanraakt lijkt mij ook geen goed teken!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tomie,

Heb je er al naar laten kijken? En ondervind je nog pijn/problemen?
Hoop dat het nu al een beetje opgelost is natuurlijk!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

